# Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...



## nik (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem sich im Betrieb meines 1000l Pflanzenteichleins herausstellte, dass ich doch Technik (UV-C, CO2-Druckgasflasche) verwende, habe ich ca. 3m vom Teich einen gepumpten Behälter für optionale mechanische und/oder biologische Substratfilterung vorgesehen. Wegen vieler Pflanzen und wenig (ungefüttertem) Besatz kann es gut sein das der Behälter leer bleibt und dann nur das Teichlein ein wenig "gerührt" wird. Beschickt wird der von einer Pumpe im Teich über einen ca. 4m langen 1" Schlauch. Die Nennleistung beträgt 2100l/h, das wird sie natürlich nicht haben, aber der Strömungswiderstand des günstig verlegten Schlauches ist relativ gering. Wollte ich gestern noch auslitern, habe es aber über die Bastelei vergessen. Im Behälter befindet sich an der Seitenwand eine PVC(-Fitting)-Durchführung 50/63, die dann über einen 63er 90° Winkel nach unten, einen weiteren 45° Bogen in die Erde und dann mittels 2" Schlauch zum Teich 40cm unter der Oberfläche zurückführt. Die Höhendifferenz Oberfläche Behälter und Teichoberfläche beträgt etwa 30-35 cm.

Soweit, so gut, nun wird aber im Rücklauf Luft mitgerissen, was sich blubbernderweise im Teich bemerkbar macht. Abgesehen davon, dass ich das optisch schon nicht schön finde, will ich den Rücklauf für eine CO2-Zugabe nutzen, die ich dann weniger effizient hinbekomme. 
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, wie ich das Blubbern im Teich vermeide?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nik


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*



nik schrieb:


> ........
> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, wie ich das Blubbern im Teich vermeide?
> 
> Nik



naja 
alles abdichten ,dass keine Luft mitgerissen werden kann
und natürlich die die ganze Strecke entlüften

aber warum so einen Aufwand für eine Teichschale 

antiblubbering  ;co2 und uv 


wenn Du Spass am Basteln ,an klarem Wasser und schöner Bepflanzung hast

erweitere doch Deine Teichschale durch ein weiteres Biotop


mfG


----------



## nik (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

Hallo Karsten,



karsten. schrieb:


> naja
> alles abdichten ,dass keine Luft mitgerissen werden kann
> und natürlich die die ganze Strecke entlüften


das funktioniert nicht. Ich kann den Rücklauf durch zeitweises Zuhalten vollständig entlüften, der Wasserstand steigt im Behälter, aber wenn ich das dann freigebe, dann sinkt der Wasserstand wieder auf Ablaufhöhe - und er zieht wieder Luft.



> aber warum so einen Aufwand für eine Teichschale


Trotz Pfütze, wird er gut sichtbar an einem genutzten Sitzplatz sein. Ich habe schon an der enormen biogenen Entkalkung durch die realtiv hohe Pflanzenmasse gesehen, dass es ein einfache Lösung nicht geben wird, d.h. auf submerse Pflanzen weitgehend verzichten oder was richtiges daraus machen.Ein UV-C spart mir für kleines Geld den möglichen Ärger mit Bakterien-/Algenblüten und die CO2-Zugabe brauche ich um die enormen(!) Kalkausfällungen zu vermeiden. Und das Blubbern sieht aus als wär's im Moor. 

Es soll später sowieso noch einen großen Teich geben und dann spiele ich lieber mit einem kleinen als einem großen Teich. Gesetzt den Fall ich kann es umsetzen, dann wird die Pfütze eine Perle.

Auch wenn es sich für diese Pfütze seltsam liest, immer nur so wenig Technik wie nötig. Der UV-C ist optional, kann aber eine Menge Ärger sparen. Bakterien-/Algenblüten habe ich mir im Aquarium mehr als reichlich und sehr intensiv angesehen. Das hat sich sofort im Teich wiederholt. Das Thema ist mir weitgehend klar und die Beschäftigung damit ist deshalb reine Zeitverschwendung.  

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nik


----------



## pälzer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

könnte es sein das die pumpe zu hoch steht ?

hatte das problem das der ablauf sich dann zu schnell leerte und luft durch den überlauf mitgezogen wurde

und oder du hast irgendwo ein leck in der leitung durch das luft eindringt ...


----------



## nik (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

Hi,

die Pumpe sitzt ja im Teich und schafft das Wasser in den Behälter. Vom Behälter geht es dann per Überlau/Schwerkraft zurück. Da wird am Eingang die Luft mitgerissen. Sonstige Undichtigkeiten kann ich ausschließen. Nach dem Überlauf nimmt das Wasser erst mal eine Strecke von nicht mehr als knappen 30 Höhen-cm eher steil nach unten um die restlichen 3 m Strecke bei gleichmäßig geringem Gefälle zum Teich zu fließen. Die Luft wird bis zur flachen Strecke mitgerissen und dann ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu hoch. 

Das Problem ist zum einen die relativ geringe Distanz bis zum flacheren Teil des Rücklaufs und der zu geringe Durchmesser der eine fur den Auftrieb der Luft zu hohe Strömung erzeugt.

Die einzige sinnvolle Möglichkeit, die ich bis jetzt sehe, ist den flachen Teil des Rücklaufs so tief wie möglich zu legen und die anfängliche, steile Gefällstrecke zur Strömungsreduzierung im Durchmesser so zu erweitern das die Luft genug Auftrieb hat. Dabei müsste die selbsttätige Entlüftung der gesamten Strecke gewährleistet bleibein. Möglich wäre die steilere, im Durchmesser zu erweiternde Gefällstrecke in den Boden zu verlängern und die restliche Strecke mit gleichmäßiger Steigung zum Teich zurück zu  führen. Das alles im bepflanzten Beet, das wird von meiner wieder Mecker geben. 

Ist halt relativ viel Gedöns für wenig Effekt. Das Geblubber ist aber schon so, dass es mich auf Dauer eher mehr störte.. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Nik


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

Moin 

wenn Du an der Stelle wo Du denkst , dass Luft mitgerissen wird 
den Querschnitt vergrößerst veringert sich die Strömung ....

dann kann da keine Luft mehr mitgerissen werden 

mfG


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

Hallo Nik 
das leidige Thema hatte ich bei meinem alten Filter auch , nur wenn es bei mir gegluckert hatte lief der Filter über, zu dem konnte man Nachts nicht mehr Schlafen.
Das ganze hatte sich erst gelegt als ich von zweimal 50er Ablaufrohr auf 110er Rohr gewechselt 
hatte. Eines der 50er nutzte ich damals noch als Überlauf den ich zum Glück nicht brauchte.
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## nik (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

Hallo Patrik,

das ist übel! Das mögliche Filterüberlaufen vermute ich dann, wenn die Rohre, Schlauch noch schlimmer, so liegen, dass die sich nicht mehr selbst entlüften können und dann eine Luftblase entsteht, die vom Wasserdruck nicht mehr befördert wird.  



karsten. schrieb:


> wenn Du an der Stelle wo Du denkst , dass Luft mitgerissen wird
> den Querschnitt vergrößerst veringert sich die Strömung ....
> 
> dann kann da keine Luft mehr mitgerissen werden



So werde ich es machen und die steilere Gefällstrecke gleich verlängern, sodass die restliche Wegstrecke zum Teich ansteigt und die Entlüftung mit der Strömung sichergestellt ist. 
Der Bereich wo die Luft mitgerissen wird, wird direkt nach dem Behälter in der Höhe der Teichoberfläche sein. Da muss  die Querschnitterweiterung hin. Theoretisch kann es dann zum Behälter zurück mit entsprechendem Geräusch tüchtig Luft "aufstoßen". Das könnte ich aber entlüften..
Das ist aber auch etwa gleich dem Niveau der Erde ... muss ich in Sachen Frost etwas beachten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nik


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*



nik schrieb:


> .. muss ich in Sachen Frost etwas beachten?





lange Unterhosen


----------



## nik (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

Prima, dann kann ich ja graben anfangen und werde dann die lange Unterhose drum herum wickeln.  

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

Hallo Nik
was hast du dagegen gemacht . Filter ablauf jetzt ruhig ?
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Luftblasen im Teich durch Filterrücklauf ...*

???:smoki


----------

